# Forum Home Renovation Paving  What spacing between pavers

## thehelp01

I want to loose lay some 400mm or 300mm x 40mm or 50mm sq pavers and leave a small gap between them and infill with pebbles/gravel. What is the smallest gap I should leave for say, 20mm river gravel ?

----------


## GeoffW1

> I want to loose lay some 400mm or 300mm x 40mm or 50mm sq pavers and leave a small gap between them and infill with pebbles/gravel. What is the smallest gap I should leave for say, 20mm river gravel ?

  Hi, 
I've got 2 areas of paving, one had a gap of 2-3 mm left for filling with fine sand. This now grows weeds in the gaps at a fantastic rate, and I use 12 month weed killer on it every six months, and still they grow. The area must now be worse than Chernobyl. 
I'm going to raise all that (with rubber gloves on) and relay it with no gaps, and then water in a mix of fine sand and cement to any cracks left. 
The other area is laid with no gaps, but the pavers have a rounded edge. The joints are now all filled with moss, which I blast out yearly with a pressure washer. 
You get the point. I hate pavers with gaps.  
For 20 mm gravel fill of course you need a 20 mm gap or more, say 30 mm. Pretty soon that will all be lines of weeds, unless you plan to prevent it somehow. Don't know how.  :No:

----------


## Master Splinter

I'd make it 41mm, then you could say the spacing was derived from the Nyquist frequency for the gravel and avoids aliasing....

----------


## jago

> I'd make it 41mm, then you could say the spacing was derived from the Nyquist frequency for the gravel and avoids aliasing....

  What have you been smoking and can you pass me some :Biggrin:

----------


## murray44

> I'd make it 41mm, then you could say the spacing was derived from the Nyquist frequency for the gravel and avoids aliasing....

  Nice work Master S.
4k voice, sample at 8k, 8 bit samples, 64k channel. Magic. Ah that takes me back. 
Sorry, normal programming will be resumed shortly.

----------


## GeoffW1

Helpful lot here aren't we?  :Doh:

----------


## jamc0984

you will need a 100mm gap... anything less will look silly...

----------

